# Licking County



## stingray6724 (Apr 20, 2013)

Was out today got about 1 1/2 hours, found 36 black ranging from 1" to 4".


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice. I went out for a couple hours near Newark and only found false morels.


----------

